# razor blade or electric shaver?



## skyfire (Aug 28, 2010)

so ive been using a gilette mach3 razor blades for many years, and after recently hanging out with a couple of old friends, the subject came up about shaving, and they use electric shavers.

So, im just wondering what other CPFers prefer, and what they are using for shaving their face.

a good norelco cost about the same as a quality torch, ive been thinking of putting off my next torch for an electric shaver. LOL


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 28, 2010)

In my experience, in order for the shaver to give a shave that's as close as it's going to get, it takes as long as shaving with a blade. I'd rather spend the time getting the closer shave with a blade.


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 28, 2010)

Me either. Never tried electric shaver before. Might want to try to compare which is better than the two.


----------



## ASheep (Aug 28, 2010)

Razors for me. As soon as I can afford it, I'm going to buy a nice straight blade cutthroat razor. They are just so much better than the latest 10^6 blade count gilette mach 9000.  They really prove you don't need more than 1 blade to do the job, if it's well maintained.


----------



## tabaliah (Aug 28, 2010)

I use double-edge razors when I am shaving, straight razor when I have a beard.

.michael


----------



## ama230 (Aug 28, 2010)

try and look at the wahl lithium ion shaver as it has all the attachments and can be had at 30bucks. It charges in an a hour and it lasts for a month on a single charge for me. Best quality too and ultra light and lasts forever.

check it out... then the razor i use the norelco 4 blade with trimmer and its powered by an eneloop aaa for touch ups. All can be had for fourty bucks and will get the job done.

hope this helps,
eric


----------



## jellydonut (Aug 28, 2010)

I use the same thing you use. I remember I used an electric shaver when I was in my early teens because I'd keep cutting myself even with the multi-bladed safety razor. As I got used to using it I transitioned completely to the razor.

Pretty sure I'd be up for the same bloody (literally) learning curve if I went to a straight razor as I have ten thumbs so I'm just gonna stick to this thing.:fail:


----------



## choombak (Aug 28, 2010)

+1 for razor - the electric shaver, no matter how good it is can't get as smooth a shave as the razor can. Secondly, a razor can be used for sculpting and accurate trimming if you maintain a wacky beard, which the electric shaver cannot.

If you are totally clean shaved, then the electric shaver can be helpful, since you don't have to worry about anything - just let it roam around and get the job done. I maintain a moustache, and a pencil thin straight beard, so 100% electric shaver is out for me. I use a combo many times, but I haven't yet got as close a shave as my super-sharp razor can.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 28, 2010)

Razor, and a shaving brush/soap combo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Aug 28, 2010)

Blade. I tried all the best electric razors on the market but they can't match the result of a double /triple blade.

WHen I decided to go for a trimmed /sculptured beard more than fifteen years ago, I do use both... a Philips electric beard trimmer, and a triple blade Gillette throw-away razor.

Anthony


----------



## lostinwv (Aug 28, 2010)

www.badgerandblade.com


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Aug 28, 2010)

Forget the gillette Mach system.
low quality and too expensive.


Merkur Vision razor with Feather safety blades is the way to go


----------



## KillingTime (Aug 28, 2010)

Blades give the closest shave, but I'm way too clumsy and rushed in the morning to do it correctly- hence I use electric. I would say electric comes 90 - 95% close. Much cheaper than blades too.


----------



## jellydonut (Aug 28, 2010)

ZeissOEM2 said:


> Forget the gillette Mach system.
> low quality and too expensive.
> 
> 
> Merkur Vision razor with Feather safety blades is the way to go


Is there a good web store for this stuff in Norway?


----------



## Glasstream15 (Aug 28, 2010)

When I was working I used Norelcos most of the time. Probably spent $1000 or more on them. Retired now and back to blades. Badger brush and soap and double edge safety razor. Also use Gillette Fusion razors at times and they are excellent but you just can't beat the feel of an old fashioned butterfly double edge "safety razor". They will nick you a bit more than the Fusion so make sure you don't have any bumps on your face. They'll shave them smooth. 

My mug that I have had since 1975 has an appropriate saying on the side.

"When a man is tired of pleasure he is tired of life". So true.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2010)

*Q: razor blade or electric shaver?*

Both, I like the way a blade (Gillette) sweeps the neck clear of whiskers but prefer to avoid "nicks" on the face so I use my trusty old electric razor (Braun) to finish off :thumbsup:


----------



## gcbryan (Aug 28, 2010)

I do the same and have for years. I use a Braun (I've had Norelco and prefer Braun) to get most of the work done and then finish things off with a razor.

No cuts and by the time you get to the razor part it goes quickly.


----------



## wyager (Aug 28, 2010)

ELECTRIC! It was an amazing transition for me, I used to use razors but they were A:messy and annoying, with shaving cream B:time consuming C:sharp.
My cheap $30 electric with swiveling heads works great, gets it right down to the skin, and I can press it as hard as I want against my face with no cuts. I don't need to use shaving cream anymore, which is great. It's also much faster, having three spinning blades cut at once. Mine also has a built-in trimmer, for if you need to get rid of your beard or something


----------



## fighter (Aug 28, 2010)

Obviously electric shaver.Thats very cool and easy to use to me.Actually i bad some bad experience with razor balde



Landscape & Outdoor Lights NJ


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 28, 2010)

wyager said:


> ELECTRIC! It was an amazing transition for me, I used to use razors but they were A:messy and annoying, with shaving cream B:time consuming C:sharp.
> My cheap $30 electric with swiveling heads works great, gets it right down to the skin, and I can press it as hard as I want against my face with no cuts. I don't need to use shaving cream anymore, which is great. It's also much faster, having three spinning blades cut at once. Mine also has a built-in trimmer, for if you need to get rid of your beard or something



+1, I just could never learn to like a regular razor. Love my electric Norelco though, it shaves the closest of any electric Ive owned. Not to mention cleanup is a breeze, just push a button the top foil pops up and you wash it out with water, presto you're finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## Burgess (Aug 28, 2010)

Gillette Razors.


Been using a Gillette Mach 3 for the past 12 years now.


It's Excellent ! ! !


:twothumbs
_


----------



## DeadButAlive (Aug 28, 2010)

Blades all the way. I tried the electric shavers for a while (my dad used a Norelco for as long as I can remember) but it seemed to take forever to get a mediocre shave. No electric I tried, neither rotary nor reciprocating, would get into the jawline and neck hollows - they all left me with 5 o'clock shadow at 7:00 AM. I switched to blades and never looked back - first with the 2-blades and then the 3-blades, haven't needed anymore blades than that. I usually shave in the shower using just soap, but I'll use shaving cream if I showered the night before. Nothing matches the close shave I get from blades. I haven't tried the straight razor yet, but also being a knife knut I'm sure I'll get to that eventually.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Aug 28, 2010)

jellydonut said:


> Is there a good web store for this stuff in Norway?



The only Norsk site that comes to mind is: 
http://www.mamut.net/ttt_fitjarsaapekokeri/

The English version is:
http://www.mamut.net/ttt_fitjarsaapekokeri/subdet48.htm


And I might add that those on this side of the pond who have tried Fitjars soaps/creams are very happy with them.

Two excellent shaving related forums:

www.shavemyface.com

www.straightrazorplace.com

I personally will leave B&B for the young'uns, not my cup of tea, but I'm an old fart with a good memory..........

My preference is for a well honed straight razor, a vintage Schick Injector (if you can find decent blades) or a good DE aka double edge bladed razor. The latter can still be had new, ditto for straight razors and there is a plethora of fine traditional shaving creams, soaps and badger hair brushes...... 

One of the original online retail sites that carries a lot of information on how to use this stuff is Classicshaving.com and you can go to the "How to and why" link. One of the main reasons so many of us moved on to cartridge razors and electrics was simply that our fathers never knew how to use the dang things, and could never teach us how to do it properly. Once mastered, a DE or straight is capable of giving you the most comfortable and close shave imaginable, but ONLY if you are willing to learn and are capable of using your hands for delicate work. It's not hard to learn for most people, but if you are of the 10 thumbs type or you just want to get the damn ordeal over with.... well, you'll probably be happier with something else and you don't care how much it costs. 

I should point out that there are many fine retailers on the internet (who get my business over Classic Shaving due to my living in Canada) and the forums mentioned above will have links to those and there will be many ratings of such retailers in the forums, just like we do here when it comes to flashlights. 

I can tell you all that there is nothing I look more forward to, than a great shave, but only after I learned how to do it properly. 

Regards

Christian aka

Kaptain "48 vintage straight razors, 8 badger hair brushes, 6 DE razors and about 60 creams and soaps, never mind enough DE blades to last me the next 30 years....." Zero


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 29, 2010)

Tried electrics years ago and never really liked them. Besides not giving a close shave they tended to cause me to get ingrown hairs. Now it's very minimalist, a shaving mirror in the shower and dollar store disposable razors.

Geoff


----------



## arek98 (Aug 29, 2010)

I used a razor for long time and I agree that it gives a closest shave but few years ago I switched to electric and I don’t look back. Close shave means more hairs can grow under skin, also how close you need to be shaved?
Remember that you can try electric shaver and if you don’t like it you can return it. I did that with Norelco (Philips). Skin needs to adjust. First 2 weeks or so it will be irritated but then it should be fine, if not then it is not for you. With Norelco (I think it maybe standard) you have 30 days for return to manufacturer and full refund. I ended with Panasonic. Seems like linear is better for me than rotary. Also it is waterproof and may be used dry or wet (with gel, under shower). Works well for me. 
I think electric shavers that need some cleaning base (like some Brauns) are not even worth a try. Whole point of getting electric shaver is less hassle, not extra maintenance procedures.
Basically, you need to try one and see if it works for you. Remember you need at least few days before you can tell how it works. First few shaves will be a struggle for sure.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 29, 2010)

I use generic 3 bladed razors from the stores, not the cheapest ones but the step up from the cheapest and they work for me almost as good as the way overpriced name brand razors for half the cost. I use an electric shaver to touch up what I missed. I find myself burning my face with an electric shaver, that is cutting too close and then my skins smarts. I hate shaving because I cannot even grow a mustache or beard worth looking at it just ends up being something I have to do or look scruffy instead.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Aug 29, 2010)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I find myself burning my face with an electric shaver, that is cutting too close and then my skins smarts.



If you were to see what is actually happening when you shave with an electric razor, you would see that your beard is actually being crushed, rather than cut..... it's quite alarming. Unfortunately, I have lost my links to the macro photos of what happens, or I would have posted them here. 

A properly sharpened *single* blade, used at the right angle against a beard, which has been properly softened ( a hot shower is a great prep as long as you move onto the shave before letting your beard dry out) and coated with a nice *wet* coat of shaving soap or cream, simply wipes your beard away. The multi bladed modern razors use "hysteresis" to shave closer.... it often results in ingrown hairs etc. A single blade lops the hair off at the surface, a second or third, well lubricated pass will finish the job without cutting the hair off way below the skin surface. 

If you are still wondering.... check out the above mentioned forums..... but remember, wet shaving means *WET*, not dry foam out of a can on dry skin..... Many of those canned foam products contain desensitizing ingredients in an attempt to dull the pain from bad preparation.... 

Regards

Kaptain "Slippery when wet" Zero


----------



## jtr1962 (Aug 29, 2010)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I hate shaving because I cannot even grow a mustache or beard worth looking at it just ends up being something I have to do or look scruffy instead.


Same problem here, although truthfully a beard or mustache wouldn't suit me anyway even if I could grow one worth looking at. For all those reasons, I'm seriously considering permanent laser hair removal once I can afford it. The few thousand it costs will save me about 10-15 minutes a day. Culmulatively over my lifetime that's a bargain. It also removes one more mindless task from my daily routine.

Until I do the laser thing, it's an electric razor for me. I always ended up with bumps on my skin with a blade after shaving a few days in a row. Not a problem with an electric. I can shave 365 days a year with no problem. As for closeness, if the blades are in good shape it's nearly as close as a blade. As was said already, how close do you need to shave anyway? An hour or two later the closest blade shave will probably look like my normal electric shave. By the end of the day the difference won't be noticeable.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 29, 2010)

Every shaver I've ever tried did a good job of massaging my face . . . And that's really all they did. :thumbsdow


----------



## Tally-ho (Aug 29, 2010)

kaptain_zero said:


> If you are still wondering.... check out the above mentioned forums..... but remember, wet shaving means *WET*, not dry foam out of a can on dry skin.


+1...wet shaving is the best.
Before using double-edge razors and straight razors, shaving was something i did without any pleasure. A duty (corvee ?).
Time is needed to learn how to use a straight razor but the result is uncomparable to an electric shaver. Double-edge is easy to use and if you make two passes the results will be greater than with any electric shaver.
Sometimes i shaved myself in the late evening and the next day morning i'm still better shaved than if i shaved with an electric shaver 5 minutes ago.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for all the feedback! I for one, dont care for a close shave, i wouldnt really shave if it werent for work. LOL. and i kind of like the 5 o'clock shadow look:naughty:
ive been using razor blades, and usually shave after a hot shower, no cream, just water. and, lately at times, i get a bunch of razor bumps.
i will definitely check out the norelco, braun, and wahl electric shavers.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 29, 2010)

Wash your face, leave the soap on your beard area and then shave, that'll get rid of most of the bumps.


----------



## lightcacher (Aug 29, 2010)

I really used to hate shaving until I got a Norelco shaver for Christmas, now I don't mind it at all. It shaves just about as close as a blade and I can do it while sitting at my computer or reading a book. I can also trim my sideburns and shave the back of my neck with no problem. Have to say it's a shaver for me.


----------



## Tally-ho (Aug 29, 2010)

skyfire said:


> I for one, dont care for a close shave, i wouldnt really shave if it werent for work. LOL.



The important point is that with something like m*chIII or electric shaver, people usually consider shaving like something they have to do, with wet shaving it is something they like to do, no matter how many times per week. The close shave is a bonus.

Why do you think there is so much wet shaving forums ?
Yes, It could be as addictive as...well, you probably already know what.

The good point is that with an electric shaver, it is so off-putting that you will stay away from another addiction. :devil:


----------



## CaseyS (Aug 29, 2010)

I've used the latest greatest from Gillette pretty much all my life, but the discussions here have piqued my interest in a quality DE. Nothing would make my wife happier than me switching away from the pricey Fusion cartridges. Looks like even the highest rated DE blades are way cheaper.

Is shaving with a DE really that different from a Fusion? I can believe that learning to shave with a straight razor would involve a learning curve, but what's the challenge with a DE?


----------



## Tally-ho (Aug 29, 2010)

CaseyS said:


> Is shaving with a DE really that different from a Fusion


Not that much if you still continue using canned foam. As Kaptain_zero already said, and i agree with him, it is far better to use a shaving soap and badger.



CaseyS said:


> I can believe that learning to shave with a straight razor would involve a learning curve, but what's the challenge with a DE?


A DE is far more intuitive than a straight razor. In a few shaves you will find the appropriate angle.
Take a look at the forums mentionned in the 1st page. You will find tones of advices and helpfull people.
One of my prefered DE is a Gillette adjustable safety razor (with Feather blades), it could be find "used" or "mint" quite easily on ebay as it is discontinued.


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 29, 2010)

lightcacher said:


> ....and I can do it while sitting at my computer...


That´s what I do every morning :wave:

I like the results of a razor blader better but at 6 in the morning it would lead to a bloodbath if I´d use a blade. I´m just too tired and groogy. During weekend or vacation, when I don´t necessarily have to shave after I got out of bed, I use a razor blade. Btw., I really hate shaving, no matter how, but going unshaved is somwthing I hate even more :sigh:

Eric


----------



## Dinsdale (Aug 29, 2010)

A good source of shaving info is mantic59 on YouTube.

I use a 1958 Gillette 1-9 Adjustable every day and I get an awesome shave each time. Be sure to experiment with as wide a variety of blades as possible.

With any luck, your favourites will be locally available or me, I got 1,000 Derby blades at 12c each delivered to my door. I use one per week. 

Yes, a brush and shaving soap (or cream) lather is the way to go for the best shave. And it doesn't clog up the razor.

Oh and Merkur makes very nice DE razors if you are looking for a new one.


----------



## shado (Aug 29, 2010)

I use a electric shaver :touche:because its faster and better value.


----------



## nitesky (Aug 29, 2010)

I have tried both Currently using an old Schick 2-blade system and trying to eek out their lifespans. Eventually they will stop making those and I will have to find something else. Given the high costs of many of the current multi-blade units I may go electric again. Good topic.


----------



## linty (Aug 29, 2010)

Both. I use the Mach3 for the sides/straight-aways and switch to the electric for rounded parts like chin and under nose. The razor gets through longer hair easily, while with the straight foil, even with the long hair trimmer, takes a few passes. I have found that while the three disc system is good for longer hairs, it doesn't get as close for me as the straight foil.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 30, 2010)

I used to use blades and an electric, but now just use a blade (Gillette Fusion).

I was getting weird marks on my face which I later discovered was being caused by the electric razor. 

Since going solely with blades, the problem has gone away.


----------



## asdalton (Aug 30, 2010)

There's no way to know for sure without trying different shaving methods yourself. 

I started out with a cartridge blade, but over time found that I was getting too many nicks and ingrown hairs. I then switched to a Norelco rotary shaver. This worked well for a few years, but I think that my beard got coarser over time, and eventually the Norelco was too weak even with new blades. I now use a Braun Activator foil shaver, which isn't perfect but still works better for me than anything else that I tried.

For me, I've always had to make multiple passes with whatever shaving method I use, which increases the chances of nicks and irritation. The foil shaver has been by far the least irritating to me.


----------



## motohooligan (Aug 30, 2010)

I recently took up straight razor shaving. There's definitely a learning curve, but it's way better than my Norelco electric. I'm thinking of picking up a double edge safety razor for travel or when I'm short on time. Right now I'm using Proraso shaving cream (comes in a tube) with a badger brush.


----------



## Brian321 (Aug 31, 2010)

I currently use one of the gillette triple blade razor but I will get a few bumps if I shave two days in a row, it almost feels like its ripping out the hairs when I shave. I have also used electric razors and I am not that impressed.

I havent even thought about a straight razor until this thread. So now I would like to try one of those, Can somebody tell me a good brand to get or post a couple links?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## rodfran (Sep 3, 2010)

Braun shaver with eneloops charged with solar power! Over time=an inexpensive cost per shave.


----------



## bltkmt (Sep 3, 2010)

I used blades forever until this year, when I bought this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VKZMHK/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Love it! It shaves as close as my blade and is self-cleaning. A full shave takes about 3 mins.


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 3, 2010)

Brian321 said:


> I havent even thought about a straight razor until this thread. So now I would like to try one of those, Can somebody tell me a good brand to get or post a couple links?


Straight razor shaving is great once you learned how to use it properly but most beginners need to look for some advices to avoid some "traps".
A lot of straight razors are not well prepared when they come right out of the factory. It is better to buy one from a shop that proposes "sharpening/honing service". A blade which cuts like hell is not necessarily a blade which shaves smoothly. 
There is a few things more to know so the best thing is to ask for advices to forums listed in kaptain_zero's message (#23). 

Here is some manufacturers:

Dovo:
http://www.dovo.com/rasur.html

Thiers Issard:
http://www.1barber.be/fr/thiers-issard.html
http://www.rasurpur.de/english/shop/shop.html
http://www.classicshaving.com/Straight_Razors.html

Wacker:
http://www.wacker-rasiermesser.de/

Boker:
http://www.boker.de/rasiermesser.html

Zwilling J.A. Henckels:
http://www.zwilling.com/en-US/Company--company_profile


This guy rocks ! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuuuvuOzB7U
(it takes months to learn how to use it like this).


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 3, 2010)

If anyone is looking for damascus steel straight razors, I will caution against them unless you know that the steel is of premium quality. Not all damacus steels are equal, regardless of steel, and some damascus sharpens up horribly at the intersecting folds in the steel at the edge. 

Just FYI.


----------



## sed6 (Sep 3, 2010)

lostinwv said:


> www.badgerandblade.com


 
Thank you, thank you, thank you!

I had NO idea a forum like that existed! I've been using cartridge blades (and the occasional electric) all my life and I love the idea of trying out the old skool way of shaving. I've blown most of my afternoon crusing that forum for info and eBay for deals on DE's (learning the lingo already).


----------



## Lee1959 (Sep 3, 2010)

Haven't shaved in 30 years, except an arm when sharpening a knife. And surely do not miss it...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 3, 2010)

Adjustable Gillette safety razor with Merkur blades here.

Better shave, no razor burn, no ingrown hairs and i don't have to bang the latest bloody 12 bladed vibrating overpriced sportstar sponsored monstrosity constantly to knock the hair out because they didn't leave enough room for the hair to clear between the blades (unless you are 12 years old shaving off the shadow of what might become a cheesy moustache).

When the kids are old enough that I can safely leave a straight edge in the bathroom, I will be buying one. 

IMHO
More blades = Marketing Hype + Laziness


----------



## cerbie (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't found an electric that will shave all my hair. They seem to like to catch a little bit, but move most of it to the side, instead of cutting it. With Norelcos, which seem to work the best, the lift-and-cut action hurts like Hell, as well, causing a different kind of irritation compared to my non-electric shaving, yet still laves about half untouched, no matter how many passes I make. Other kinds cut more, but don't cut as close, or very evenly, and still leave whole patches almost untouched.

There also isn't any particular difference in the effectiveness of various multiblade razors. If I really must shave close, I'll use unscented Dr. Bronners, and a 2-blade disposable. If I shave like that for a few days, it gets bad. Thick stubble, bumps, ingrown hairs, etc.. Store-bought shaving creams and gels just end up irritating my skin, or having a fragrance or oil I'm allergic to.

I figure that, one of days, I'll have to take the time to learn to use the old fashion kind.


----------



## Wattnot (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not going to tell you any electric will beat the end result you'd get with blades . . . but for me, I've always gone electric. I like the speed and simplicity. 

As for getting close, nobody seems to notice or care. Now if I had to impress a date, that would be another story!

One time I went a few days without shaving to go along with a Halloween costume for a party . . . 3 days with NO shaving and not even ONE person seemed to notice! I'll live with the compromise cut you get from electric!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll admit to wanting to look good for the ladies.

(Another reason why I prefer blades.)


----------



## NoFair (Sep 12, 2010)

I use this:






Rooney brush, Gillette slim adjustable safety razor (1967 or a Gold plated one from 1971) or straight (when using more than 15 minutes is ok). 

Some people don't get a hang of using a safety razor or straight, but just a good brush and soap is a huge step up from canned gel/foam.

Sverre


----------



## smokinbasser (Sep 12, 2010)

I use a Phillips arcitec ever since my triple bypass. I had dressings that needed to be changed daily and got really tired of pulling what chest hair I had off with the adhesive tape. The nurse would not use my gillette mach 3 due to concerns of nicking me near the surgical site so I bought the norelco arcitec so I could remove all the hair and avoid having it yanked out. I still use the razor to keep my stach trimmed right below my nose and in the corners of my mouth.


----------



## Rexlion (Sep 13, 2010)

I've always used an electric shaver, never even tried a blade and don't want to... I get a mental picture of cuts all over my face. My dad used a Schick electric when I was a kid, so electric is all I had interest in.

Actually I like electric shavers sort of similar to the way I like flashlights. I use mainly a Norelco, a Braun Activator, a Panasonic washable. Norelcos were my mainstay for a couple decades, but about 2 years ago I discovered the Activator; it gives me a really close shave. The Panasonic stays in the shower and I use it with Gillette gel; that wet shave is _super_ close and leaves my face feeling like a baby's behind. :naughty: I have a few others... two AA-battery powered ones for camping, and a Panasonic ES518 that is the slimmest, nicest looking gold colored shaver I've ever seen... its one good use is getting into the creases around my nose, and it's the best at that, but other than that it doesn't shave very well.

It's only natural, I think, for a flashaholic to be a shaverholic also.


----------



## EndOfTheTunnel (Sep 13, 2010)

I use a cartridge type blade, though I did have an electric shaver many years ago. It was okay, fast with no clean up required - but once the blades wore out, I had to buy replacements and they weren't cheap. Eventually, the batteries also reached the end of their useful life, and using the electric with a cord attached just did not work for me.
The best cartridge blade I ever used was made by Wilkinson Sword. I used them only for a year or so, as I couldn't find them anymore.
Now I use the Gillett Mach 3, or whatever clicks onto my Mach 3 handle, along with a badger brush and Proraso shaving soap in a small tub.

After reading this thread, I recall a DE shaver that my dad had in a nice case. As a kid, I liked to play with it, opening it and closing it, like some sort of covert underground helicopter landing pad  He never used it, but I bet he still has it. I may ask him about it


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 13, 2010)

I have an old 4-blade Schick cartridge that is dull, but not nearly as dull as it should be considering the unbelievable number of times I've used it. Normally I use a fresher blade. But the old one gives a remarkably close & smooth shave. No nicks or cuts. And, I can really bare down on my skin without worrying if I'm putting too much pressure on my face or neck.

I have noticed that I need to shave sooner when I use that old cartridge, compared to when I use a sharper razor. 

I admit it's odd, but damn if it doesn't work!


----------



## Hawkeye5 (Sep 13, 2010)

A straight razor is the preferred way to go for me.








If in a rush, a DE.


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 14, 2010)

Hawkeye5 said:


> A straight razor is the preferred way to go for me.


 
Is this an Heljestrand MK32 ?




With bone or ivory handles ?



Hawkeye5 said:


> If in a rush, a DE.


 
This one looks like a merkur slant bar ?
Not to difficult to shave with ?


----------



## Hawkeye5 (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, C. V. Heljestrand MK 32 (6/8ths) wearing ivory. I also own a MK 31.
 
I don't find a slant any more difficult than a non-slant DE. The slant bar has been wrongfully demonized in my opinion, more than likely by new to DE shaving tyros that didn't yet know how to use a regular DE or those who think it looks menacing. It does help to have everything else down before using one.


----------



## KarstGhost (Feb 17, 2012)

Any new opinions on this topic? I'm about to buy a new electric shaver...maybe. Blades give me a closer shave, but always knick me up. Electric razors seem to leave random hairs all over my face. I've been using a Braun with the foil cutters for the past coupe years. Any shaving creams or gels that you like?


----------



## Steve K (Feb 18, 2012)

the electric shavers that I've used just didn't shave close enough. The multi-blade razors are pretty hard to cut myself with, and do a decent job. I got a safety razor about a year or so ago, and like it better! I think it shaves a bit closer, but the downside of that is that it's easier to take a little skin off too. Such is life. 

Shaving cream? For canned stuff, I like Barbasol. Pretty basic and functional. I've got a badger brush and some shaving soap. Works fine too, but you need to clean the badger brush with a vinegar solution every so often to get the soap residue off.

I don't know what makes one person prefer a razor over an electric shaver. Personally, I've got a fairly heavy beard, and it might be too much for an electric to do a good job on. 

Steve K.


----------



## Launch Mini (Feb 18, 2012)

Braun electric for me. I don't have much to shave. Easy,clean, quick and close enough shave for me.


----------



## budynabuick (Feb 19, 2012)

I switched two years ago and after the training of the hair I find the electric works for me as well as a blade. Plus i can sit in my chair and shave. I use a norelco rotary with lithium with 3 yr warranty. Many give up on elec cause they dont train the hair which takes about 3 weeks. Now, a lot depends on what kind of hair one has as to whether they can go electric without to much pain. I get no shaver burn and i have delicate skin. You just have to get used to it. Btw, the biggest problem people have with a lectric is letting the blade get too hot. When it starts getting warm, let it cool down for a minute.

Keith


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 19, 2012)

budynabuick said:


> I switched two years ago and after the training of the hair I find the electric works for me as well as a blade. Plus i can sit in my chair and shave. I use a norelco rotary with lithium with 3 yr warranty. Many give up on elec cause they dont train the hair which takes about 3 weeks. Now, a lot depends on what kind of hair one has as to whether they can go electric without to much pain. I get no shaver burn and i have delicate skin. You just have to get used to it. Btw, the biggest problem people have with a lectric is letting the blade get too hot. When it starts getting warm, let it cool down for a minute.
> 
> Keith



Honestly, if my whiskers were people; they'd be so hardcore that they'd be locked up in the newest state of the art maximum security prison. Yup, that tough. No training them. To them, an electric is simply a nice massage. All they respect is a blade coming towards them. 

Honestly though, there have been times I've needed to rush out the door, and forgot to shave. Bit of shaving cream spread around using my hands, a few quick swipes with a modern-day multi-bladed razor; and I'm good to go in less than 3 minutes. Not ideal, but gets the job done. Especially on my prison jump-suited stubble.


----------



## RBR (Feb 19, 2012)

.....


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Feb 19, 2012)

I really can't stand shaving, period. For the past couple of decades I've been going at it in a different way. I bought a hair clipper. I remove all of the combs and cut everything on my head *but my eyebrows.* It's great. It's so short that I can't grab it with my fingers. Many people assume I shave my head but I never have to shave -- ever.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 4, 2012)

Great thread!

I have a braun electric that I got for Christmas a few years ago from the Wife. I use it sparsely. At first I tried to use is regularly but kept going back to the razors to get a proper shave. The darn thing always left a few hairs, always plucked a few in the process, and always gave me more irritation than a closer shave from a razor. Operating costs were high too as the automatic washer needed a pricey fluid container exchange pretty often. Tried replacing the "cutting" element a couple times at significant cost with very little benefit. 

Been using a mug/soap/brush method on a wet face for razor usage for years and definitely prefer it as there is better control over the lather characteristics and the brush is a fast applicator. 

Favourite razor is certainly not going to win any awards amongst the shaving enthusiasts, but has proven to be the most cost effective way to get close shaves without nicks and cuts... It's a quad blade job sold under the Kroger "generic" brand name at the grocer. They come in 3 packs normally, sometimes "with a 4th free" packs are there. IIRC they are around $5 for 3 "quad" blades... The Money saving part comes from the amazing robustness of the razors used in them. They hold a "sharp-enough" edge to go ~3-4 months shaving twice a week. So yea... I buy about a pack of razors for about $5, once a YEAR and am happy with the results. Wife tried the feminised version of the same razors and discovered the same thing- far fewer razor replacements, She also goes several months on the same razor now. The company that makes these things is never going to get rich is they keep making such robust blades... Makes me wonder what kind of steel they are using. I had used gillette mach type blades for years before that, only to find that the blades only last a couple few weeks and were costly to replace. Not to mention, the cheapo Kroger cuts closer with less nick than the machs. 

When shaving, I first give it a good once over everywhere to knock down the majority of it, then usually a once over in the opposite direction, then I use my non-shaving hand to feel around my face and find the "grain" of the hair and which way it is facing. I then shave into the grain anywhere where the first 2 passes did not catch it all. By the time I'm all done, most of my face will probably have 3-5 passes with the razor but there is usually plenty of lubrication still available from the shaving soap and there is no irritation from this. In fact, achieving that insanely close (it's like, below the skin close) shave seems to cause the least amount of irritation. It's when I'm in a hurry and do a half-way job or try to get by with an electric quicky that I get shaving irritation. 

Oh.... and a shave using that method, will result in less of a "shadow" *48* hours later than just after using the electric.


----------



## Quest4fire (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm not exactly a morning person so I apreciate anything that allows me to sleep a nanosecond longer. I prefer one of those multiblade replaceable head razors. They last forever for me and seem to get the job done the quickest. On mornings I don't go to work, I often use a panasonic (Works better than my old Braun) wet/dry electric shaver. It takes longer and is not as close a shave as the blade but I can multitask (Shave and check emails, etc.).


----------



## goki (May 2, 2012)

I have both but tend to use the razor more.


----------



## Wisdom (May 2, 2012)

sed6 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> I had NO idea a forum like that existed! I've been using cartridge blades (and the occasional electric) all my life and I love the idea of trying out the old skool way of shaving. I've blown most of my afternoon crusing that forum for info and eBay for deals on DE's (learning the lingo already).



LostinWV nailed it..

Badgerandblade actually turned me on to CPF.. one of the best group of guys I've ever had the pleasure of associating with and my shaving experience has gone from being a chore to an absolute pleasure. Warning, though.. ignorance isn't necessarily bliss, but it's a whole heckuva lot cheaper =)
-\Visdom


----------



## RBR (Aug 1, 2015)

.....


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

I've a pair of cheap straight razors and a leather strap taken from an old couch. They were $15-$20 each (Kriegar.) If maintained, they shave just fine. Dovo razors command the $$.

As usual, technique trumps gear. Straight from the shower to soften the hair, proper home made soap. I prefer the "barber shop soap" scent. I've also discovered that "oversharpening" a razor can lead to damaging yourself. It's a balancing act.

Soap is saponified olive and coconut oil with a bit of silk protein added. I don't do the mug and brush thing. If there is something to shave, I use the "mug and brush" on my mug. 

It's kind of scary when you first start straight razoring. After I'd done it a month, I realized how DANGEROUS I was being. You can really cut the crap out of yourself.

I cut my neck once and freaked out. "Did I just kill myself?!?!" Nope. Wasn't deep enough. With experience, stuff like that doesn't happen basically.

Then again, I've also shaved with pocket knives while traveling, stropped on my belt.  Hobo-style!


----------



## RBR (Aug 6, 2015)

.....


----------



## aribach (Aug 6, 2015)

I use de feather blades with merkur 38c. But have just treated myself ti a feather de razor. Just waiting for it to arrive now! 
I use a kent bk12 silvertip badger brush with geo f trumer cream. 
Tried all kind of makes, but i found these to be the best for me. Definitely recommend the feather blades, by far the best. Also recommend you use a alum block after shaving with these! 
Shave Shack is a good site for products.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 12, 2015)

Hyper-fatted versus balanced soap for shaving:

Soap is made by the reaction of caustic lye (sodium hydroxide) with a lipid (fat) of some type. The "saponification rate" is based on what kind of fat it is, there are charts for this.

Too much lye and the soap is harsh. The old-fashioned test was to touch your tongue to the soap after it had aged for 1 week, you learned to judge by the level of tingle or burn. Too much fat (relative to lye) and the soap becomes rancid and spoils. It smells bad. So, for soap to spoil, it must have more fat than there is for lye to react with.

However, there is a fine line between shelf life and excess fat. Why is excess fat good? Well, on topic, it's excellent for shaving. For example, I have a pump bottle that foams whatever liquid soap/detergent is in there. Dawn dishwashing liquid foamed in this pump dispenser is a very bad shaving foam. I hate it, personally.

A "properly" hyper-fatted soap has a shelf life of a couple of years before going rancid. The closer to balance or (or even caustic,) the longer it lasts. Hyper-fatted traditional "real soap" is excellent for shaving. It has excellent slipperiness and won't dry out your skin. It's excellent for those with dry skin.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 14, 2015)

My father always shaved with an electric (at least as far back as I can remember) so when I started to shave I used one too. Over the years I've tried using a blade but have always returned to my trusty Remington. Alas, I can no longer find replacement parts at reasonable prices. So ......





I just purchased/received this Braun 3 Series from Amazon. First impression is it provides a really nice, comfortable, close shave. They had one open box unit in stock, which saved me almost $30. I searched online for recommendations, and found this one listed as The Best Economical choice. $95. I try to shave in the morning and again at night. I don't have a thick beard, it's just a lot easier to get the job done doing it twice a day. 

When my First Born started needing to shave, I advised him to search YouTube for instructional videos on how to shave using a blade, try it, then try an electric. He decided to follow in my footsteps instead of learning for himself which method he preferred. I'm a little disappointed he didn't put more effort into the learning process. 

~ Chance


----------



## RBR (Aug 15, 2015)

.....


----------



## Ruislip (Aug 15, 2015)

Gillette Proglide with the ball mount vibrating head; gives me the closest shave with fewest passes that I've ever had [been shaving for 50 years]. The blades last for months too - just as well as they cost.


----------



## PartyPete (Aug 17, 2015)

I've never had any Gillette blade last a long time for me...maybe some of the old 3 blades, but any 5 blade fusion blade is junk after like 4 shaves. My facial hair is pretty coarse and thick, like a dang Brillo pad. Must be all that extra testosterone. :naughty:

Lately I use Schick Hydro 5 blades. Longer lasting, not quite as sharp as Fusion, but good enough. Nivea for Men Sensitive foam and some gritty face wash...probably the best shave I can get without going straight blade.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi PartyPete, Just what this place needs, ....... More testosterone. :laughing: 
:welcome:

The paperwork that accompanied the Braun stated the blades should be changed every 18 months. We'll see. 

~ Chance


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 17, 2015)

On the topic of straight blade longevity, you pretty much have to drop and break them. Aside from that, you can (eventually) give them to your kids.

In my life, I've gone through a huge pile of disposables and a fair number of electrics. The straight blade seems to keep calling me back for it's simplicity, ease of maintenance, excellent performance, longevity, and speedy finish of the job.

I think I can shave two people in the time it takes for one person to use an electric.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 17, 2015)

Ok, here's what were gunna do. Real men line up on the left. The rest of you electric shaver guys on the right. :laughing:

~ Babyface Chance


----------



## ForrestChump (Sep 10, 2015)

Bikini wax.


----------



## ForrestChump (Sep 13, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ok, here's what were gunna do. Real men line up on the left. The rest of you electric shaver guys on the right. :laughing:
> 
> ~ Babyface Chance



I didn't even see this.... thats pretty funny.

For whatever reason, electric razors feel feminine to me......and stranger yet, even straight razors as those feel trendy / to involved......If you started with a Straight razor... more power to you, but this whole hipster type shaving thing I don't understand.

I shave my head and face, anything that lengthens the time of doing so feels fruity to me....like growing a goatee....IK..... it probably sounds weird.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 14, 2015)

Full man beard.


----------



## uofaengr (Sep 14, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ok, here's what were gunna do. Real men line up on the left. The rest of you that shave on the right. :laughing:
> 
> ~ Babyface Chance



Fixed it for you lol. [emoji4]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 14, 2015)

LOL! Are full beards still a thing? :nana: 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 15, 2015)

Chuck Norris' beard is outside. It wants a word with you. oo:


----------



## RBR (Sep 15, 2015)

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 15, 2015)

Chuck Norris is so awesome he can just send his beard to deal with the unsavory. :tinfoil:

This thread needs some ForrestChump! Post Forrest, post!

~ Chance


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 16, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Bikini wax.


I had a girlfriend offer to wax me once. I must have really liked her. It took about three days. I decided I didn't want to do it again. The hard part is when you're 1/3rd of the way through and don't want to continue. You're stuck then.

It takes a real man to let your girlfriend wax you.


----------



## ForrestChump (Sep 16, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> I had a girlfriend offer to wax me once. I must have really liked her. It took about three days. I decided I didn't want to do it again. The hard part is when you're 1/3rd of the way through and don't want to continue. You're stuck then.
> 
> It takes a real man to let your girlfriend wax you.



I was a Gym rat, and believe it or not there are significant advantages to waxing, it's out of utility. I went once, but I manned up and didn't cry. Much.....



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Chuck Norris is so awesome he can just send his beard to deal with the unsavory. :tinfoil:
> 
> This thread needs some ForrestChump! Post Forrest, post!
> 
> ~ Chance



"I can not go when you watch." - Fight Club

Im a little intimidated, we are talking about *man beards* here......being a shaved head & face advocate, I fear I may be playing with fire. 

Literally, I heard they were *flammable*..... 

Don't want things too *heated*! :nana:


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 17, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Im a little intimidated, we are talking about *man beards* here......being a shaved head & face advocate, I fear I may be playing with fire.
> Literally, I heard they were *flammable*.....
> Don't want things too *heated*! :nana:


Michael Jackson had an episode with that while on stage for Pepsi corporation. Spark showers, one hit his super-greased styled hair and that was that.

It was the beginning of his uhh... "transformation." 

Something to be said for a shaved head, it would have kept him out of some very intensive surguries.

Fun fact; loose hair burns in a flash, braided hair burns like a fuse. Guess they both suck. :sick2:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 17, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> *Michael Jackson had an episode with that while on stage for Pepsi corporation. *Spark showers, one hit his super-greased styled hair and that was that.
> 
> It was the beginning of his uhh... "transformation."
> 
> ...



I thought that commercial was for his new shampoo ......... Head & Smoulders. You didn't need to rub in in, you just applied it then beat it. Beat it! Beat it!

~ Chance


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 18, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I thought that commercial was for his new shampoo ......... Head & Smoulders. You didn't need to rub in in, you just applied it then beat it. Beat it! Beat it!
> ~ Chance


....with the fire in his eyes and the palm of his hand so beat it! Beat it! Wooo! 

With his attempts to alter his appearance for incognito travel, I'd be surprised if MJ never shaved his head.

He had major scalp damage and may have worn a wig anyway.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 18, 2015)

I've asked the Lovely Mrs. Gardiner if I should/could shave off what's left of my hair. She has always answered with a resounding "No!" No matter to me, one way or the other; just something different for a while.

~ Chance


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 18, 2015)

Ahh, show up with electric green hair. She might let you shave it then. 

BTW, there are temporary hair dyes that shampoo out.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 8, 2017)

I choose a Braun and love it.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 8, 2017)

No one here using a straight edge or safety razor? We sell a lot of those now..


----------



## usdiver (Oct 8, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> No one here using a straight edge or safety razor? We sell a lot of those now..



Ve just been loaned a safety razor.. been looking at the WWII issue ones on eBay but not sure bout those. Found a stork Titanium razor handle and looking at some bog oak silver tip brushes. So want to get away from the modern money making machine and chemical stuff etc


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 8, 2017)

usdiver said:


> Ve just been loaned a safety razor.. been looking at the WWII issue ones on eBay but not sure bout those. Found a stork Titanium razor handle and looking at some bog oak silver tip brushes. So want to get away from the modern money making machine and chemical stuff etc



Everybody wants the Merkur or Parker razors, with Feather or Astra blades. Taylor or Cremo shaving cream, huge sellers. All on Amazon, per usual..


----------



## usdiver (Oct 8, 2017)

StarHalo said:


> Everybody wants the Merkur or Parker razors, with Feather or Astra blades. Taylor or Cremo shaving cream, huge sellers. All on Amazon, per usual..



To be honest I steer clear of amazon or ebay... rather go direct


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 8, 2017)

usdiver said:


> To be honest I steer clear of amazon or ebay... rather go direct



The way razor companies made sure you had to buy their expensive cartridges is by making sure that's all that was available at your local store; if you lock yourself into that ecosystem, then you've locked yourself to their business model. The way out is to look elsewhere.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 8, 2017)

Safety razor of unknown lineage, with Gilette Silver Blue blades. Regular bar soap lather as cream. You can keep all the fancy stuff...


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 14, 2017)

Gillette safety with Merkur blades when in a hurry and a straight when I feel like it. Badger brush and shave soap. Haven’t used those crappy 5 bladed things in years. If you can hone a straight, you can really get a nice edge on your pocket knife... or leather tools!


----------



## archimedes (Oct 14, 2017)

Both ? ... Oster Classic 76 and Gillette Trac ][ ... (P][ , not Plus)


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 16, 2017)

Trac II with foam from a bar of shave soap and brush. 

Straight razors and all that? Yeah, yall go right on ahead.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 16, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> LOL! Are full beards still a thing? :nana:
> 
> ~ Chance



I know this is a couple years old, but it is relevant. I've been going bald for years, and buzz my hair down to stubble every couple weeks. Not shaved, but close. I'm almost a month into growing a full beard after having a rockin' full goatee for a bunch of years now. Just shaving my neck, and touching up by the cheekbones a bit. Beard should be good in the winter here!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 16, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've asked the Lovely Mrs. Gardiner if I should/could shave off what's left of my hair. She has always answered with a resounding "No!" *No matter to me, one way or the other; just something different for a while.*
> 
> ~ Chance



I gave the Braun some time off last winter. 

~ Chance 

Taking a selfie at 59 seems kinda sad to me. However, I'm the only one in the family that takes pictures.......


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Oct 16, 2017)

I have always had funny skin, with any electric shaver i get really bad razor rash, when i use razor blades i get cut to pieces blood ever-where, So for the lest 30 years i have used a beard trimmer every couple of day`s, But i still buy electric and the odd wet shaver now and then in case they are magic.

Oh, I by the was i am a pasty skin white guy (red razor rash) 

John.


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 16, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> So for the lest 30 years i have used a beard trimmer every couple of day`s,


I´ve changed from electric shaving to using a beard trimmer for the last 3-4 years. In my early years I used a razor..... until my skin said no. Then electric until my skin said no...... and now the beard trimmer twice a week (rarely three times). It´s alo a matter of wasted time..... I´d rather sleep those few minutes instead of shaving myself.

Eric


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 16, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I gave the Braun some time off last winter.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> Taking a selfie at 59 seems kinda sad to me. However, I'm the only one in the family that takes pictures.......


That's a good pic CG. 
Looks like a family member took it.






Here's me pretending I hate selfies...
Took the pic with my right hand while pretending to do the whole "don't take my picture" thing with my left...

Trac II got the month of October off so far


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Oct 17, 2017)

Teens, So happy i have facial hair now, A month later, I just want the crap gone.

John.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 17, 2017)

bykfixer, Popeye called. He wants his forearms back. :wow: Those things are huge. :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 17, 2017)

Well garsh... huh-gug-gug-gug-uh...

But seriously, it's probably a fish eye lens illusion though.


----------



## david57strat (Oct 17, 2017)

I've owned numerous electric shavers; but I will always prefer shaving with shaving cream and a decent razor. Nothing feels as close, to me, anyway - and I've been doing it that way for at least thirty-five years. I'll never go back to electric.


----------



## PartyPete (Nov 4, 2017)

Electronic definitely is not preferred but as a quick way to get rid of stubble it is decent. However past a few days of growth it's like trying to cut a foot of grass with a crappy push mower.

I'm not much of a shaving connoisseur, so I use Schick mainly. Gillette is good but the blades wear too fast for me.


----------



## XR6Toggie (Nov 5, 2017)

I have a Merkur safety razor and Astra blades. I use a badger hair brush and Proraso lather/aftershave cream. I get razor burn pretty badly from the Gilette multiblade razors and electric shavers leave a terrible fuzzy aftermath. I only need to shave every second day thankfully.


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 5, 2017)

this_is_nascar said:


> I choose a Braun and love it.



+1. 

I bought an entry level Braun 5 years ago for ~$40, I buy a new $30 new blade cartridge once a year. Cheap, easy and fast no muss no fuss. I don't have time to "learn the art" of straight razing either. It is just a task I want to complete and move on with the rest of my day.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Nov 6, 2017)

Mine is a Series-9, without the cleaning station. If I were to try and blade type shaving after all these years, I know I'll be all cut up.


----------



## lichan (Nov 6, 2017)

I buy the cheapest multipack of plastic dual blade razors, usually Bic or Personna, and shave every few days without soap. When it starts to drag, I throw it away and get a new one. I have a beard/mustache, so I just scrape my neck, some on the cheeks and below the lower lip. It's the quickest, least involved way. Occasionally I do use shaving cream and it is closer but it doesn't last appreciably longer.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 11, 2017)

I bought a clone of the Merkur Futur Adjustable, It`s so heavy and slippy it`s a pain to use, and this is the matt version, not the chrome, which i can only expect is harder to hold.

A beard shaver is the best with my super sensitive skin. 

John.


----------



## Thetasigma (Dec 11, 2017)

Edwin Jagger double edge with Derby blades, really cheap and works well for me. Head is just heavy enough to do most of the cutting action by itself.
Gave up the multi-bladed scam razors, they don't work as well and cost a small fortune.

I have an electric and but it really isn't worth a damn for more than some small stubble.


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 11, 2017)

I have 600 blades lol and a merker 34c and a merker futur clone


----------



## peter yetman (Dec 23, 2018)

Just reviving this thread to say...
I've been wet shaving forever and slowly got sucked down the multi blade cartridge route, until I looked at the cost.
I bought a Merkur Futur a few months ago and with a complete change in my shaving method have just - this week - achieved a blood free shave.
Until tonight when i chopped a slice from the side of my nose.
CONSTANT VIGILANCE!

I have to say that I've never managed such a fine shave before this razor.
For the record I'm using Johnson's Baby Oil and Aqueous Cream with four passes.
P


----------



## usdiver (Dec 23, 2018)

Feather AS-D2 for me after I wasted £100’s on a Weber and a Wolfman Guerilla! Feather is a NICE shaver mild but very efficient. I need to do a video on it soon along with the Muhle Carbon Fiber Badger brush


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 25, 2018)

Santa brought me a beard trimmer.


----------

